# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Piramide ne Malin e Tomorit ?

## Milkway

Flitet ne ambientet e NASA se ne malin e Tomorrit ne Shqiperi fshihet nje mister i madh dhe i frikshem per te ardhmen e njerzimit..Sipas tyre aty egziston dicka qe specialistet e NASA kan shume vjet qe po e monitorojen me ane te nje sateliti specialRreth ketij misteri eshte folur dhe tek emisioni ora e nates tek ORA NEWS para disa muajsh.Aty egziston nje shpell dhe ne brendesi te shpelles gjendet nje grop e madhe ku disa njerz jan munduar te zbresin me litar,por ne momentin e leshimit te litarit ne grop ai cuditerish keputet.Disa specialist USA mendojen se nese vjen fundi i botes,ai do te nis nje mali i shenjt i TOMORRIT.Dhe mendohet se Noeja e nisi nga mali i Tomorrit anijen e tij qe shpetoj njerzimin ne permbytjen e madhe mijra vite me pare..Koha do ta vertetoj nese jen te verteta keto spekullime

http://www.freetime.al/misteret-e-me...li-i-tomorrit/

Ndoshta se meriton te jete tem e vaqante , por prej kureshtjes me dite me shume , deshta ta hap nje diskutim .

----------


## loneeagle

interesante duket, por sa e vertet eshte?????? A ka ndonje info nga media te huaja?

----------


## Darius

E degjova para disa javesh kete histori dhe skam lene faqe te NASA-s pa kerkuar apo pyetur njerez qe kane lidhje direkt me kete institucion. Deri ne momentin qe po shkruaj ska asnje konfirmim te ketij lajmi, asnje te dhene qe NASA te kete shqyrtuar apo mbajtur ne vezhgim malin e Tomorrit dhe asnje deklarate mbi faktin. Se di nga i gjejne mediat shqiptare keto lajme.

----------


## illyrian rex

Niveli i ketij shkrimi duket i barabarte me nivelin e bisedave te zhvilluara neper bilardo e cajtore te lagjes.

----------

hektor.m (28-10-2014)

----------


## Milkway

> Niveli i ketij shkrimi duket i barabarte me nivelin e bisedave te zhvilluara neper bilardo e cajtore te lagjes.


Nuk thash qe eshte shkrim serioz ,por duke u nisur edhe nga shkrime tjera rreth Tomorit dhe historise se lavdishme te ketij mali ateher , nuk eshte keq te pyesesh dhe te diskutosh . Por si gjithe kur behet fjale per Shqiperi aq jane bere shqiptaret naiv sa sta merr menja .

----------


## illyrian rex

> Nuk thash qe eshte shkrim serioz ,por duke u nisur edhe nga shkrime tjera rreth Tomorit dhe historise se lavdishme te ketij mali ateher , nuk eshte keq te pyesesh dhe te diskutosh . Por si gjithe kur behet fjale per Shqiperi aq jane bere shqiptaret naiv sa sta merr menja .


Milkway, asgje personale. Ke bere mire qe e ke hap kete teme, por shkrimi me te cilin e ke hap temen le shume per te deshiruar. Me ate shkrim, qysh ne fillim po humb interesimi per temen. 
Kritika ime shkon per nivelin e ketyre agjensioneve te lajmeve online (qe kane mbire si kerpudhat pas shiut), por edhe nivelit te gazetarise ne Kosove e Shqiperi.

----------


## Milkway

> Milkway, asgje personale. Ke bere mire qe e ke hap kete teme, por shkrimi me te cilin e ke hap temen le shume per te deshiruar. Me ate shkrim, qysh ne fillim po humb interesimi per temen. 
> Kritika ime shkon per nivelin e ketyre agjensioneve te lajmeve online (qe kane mbire si kerpudhat pas shiut), por edhe nivelit te gazetarise ne Kosove e Shqiperi.


E thash edhe une ne fillim , ndoshta se vlen si tem , per te njejtin shkak qe po flet dhe ti , por qellimi i temes eshte komplet tjeter , per diqka me shume se sa ky shkrimi . 

Une vetem deshta nje reaksion nga ata qe munden te kene info me shume .

----------


## maratonomak

kam lezuar diku qe , rilindasit shqiptare hodhen si ide dhe zgjidhje per shqiptaret e ndare midis 3 feve ; nje fe te perbashket .

feja bektashiane , e cila fare mire mund ti kete rrenjet thelle ne lashtesi duke aritur edhe vete besimin pagan te te pareve tane .

me kultin e baba tomorit dhe me misteret qe fsheh besimi pagan i kultit te dodones ka ndoshta nje ngjashmeri jo te rastesishme ;

kjo fe apo sekt ka pranuar dhe percjelle ne vetvete edhe  kulture islame , katolike dhe ortodokse , por nuk eshte asnjera nga keto .

rilindasit tane , ndoshta dinin dicka ma teper se ne , pasi nuk mund te propozonin kete fe , si fene zyrtate per shtetin dhe ndergjegjen kombetare qe po mundoheshin te ndertonin , duke kryer dy qellime te shenjta per nje komb;

bashkimin nen nje fe dhe jo percarjet nder fetare .
dhe trashegimia e besimit e te pareve tane si shenje autentike e origjines sone iliro-pellazge .

nje studim i hollesishem nga historinanet do ishte e vlefshme per te vertetuar gjithe cfare thashe ;



nje arsye tjere qe neper media dhe tv dhe internet hidhen keto lajme si kjo e temes ne fjale eshte edhe nxitja e turizmit arkeologjik dhe malor .

sa mire do ishte qe jo vetem shqiptaret por edhe mjat te huaj turiste ta vizitonin kete vend pelegrinazhi dhe si vend te shenjte .

do kishim fitime ekonomike , kulturore dhe arkeologjike .

----------


## xhori

> Flitet ne ambientet e NASA se ne malin e Tomorrit ne Shqiperi fshihet nje mister i madh dhe i frikshem per te ardhmen e njerzimit..Sipas tyre aty egziston dicka qe specialistet e NASA kan shume vjet qe po e monitorojen me ane te nje sateliti specialRreth ketij misteri eshte folur dhe tek emisioni ora e nates tek ORA NEWS para disa muajsh.Aty egziston nje shpell dhe ne brendesi te shpelles gjendet nje grop e madhe ku disa njerz jan munduar te zbresin me litar,por ne momentin e leshimit te litarit ne grop ai cuditerish keputet.Disa specialist USA mendojen se nese vjen fundi i botes,ai do te nis nje mali i shenjt i TOMORRIT.Dhe mendohet se Noeja e nisi nga mali i Tomorrit anijen e tij qe shpetoj njerzimin ne permbytjen e madhe mijra vite me pare..Koha do ta vertetoj nese jen te verteta keto spekullime
> 
> http://www.freetime.al/misteret-e-me...li-i-tomorrit/
> 
> Ndoshta se meriton te jete tem e vaqante , por prej kureshtjes me dite me shume , deshta ta hap nje diskutim .


duke lexuar kete  me  vin ndermend  1 prilli kur  genjenim  ndonjerin

----------


## JuliusB

do e kene ndertuar ata iliret qe kane ndertuar dhe ato piramidat ne bosnje ....shume te zhvilluar keta iliret

----------


## shigjeta

Edhe mund mos e kene ndertuar, edhe mundet po....Nje gje dihet, iliret kane qene te zhvilluar dhe nuk kane qene te kufizuar vetem ne trojet aktuale te Shqiperise. Hulumtime te metejshme, jam e sigurte, do sjellin supriza te reja...

----------


## JuliusB

Seriozisht e ke moj shigjete ? Iliret te zhvilluar ?

----------

